
China Builds Worlds Biggest Air Purifier - ccoggins
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/2128355/china-builds-worlds-biggest-air-purifier-and-it-seems-be-working
======
lovemenot
This is pretty cool. I wonder if it could be used for power generation too.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_chimney](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_chimney)

